# Elektromotor ans Bellyboat bauen - Welcher und wie?



## HAPE-1909 (28. März 2015)

Mahlzeit Zusammen,

wie der Thredname schon sagt:
Wie baue ich einen Elektromotor ans Bellyboat?

Gehört hab ich davon schon oft - gesehen nur bei google allerdings eher aus der Entfernung, wo nicht zu sehen ist, wie dieser angebracht worden ist.


Ich habe seit ein paar Monaten ein Bellyboat (Guideline Drifter) und spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Elektromotor anzuchließen.
War am letzten Freitag bei einigermaßen starken Wind unterwegs und da war es fast chancenlos, ruhig zu vertikalen bzw. zu den Spots zu gelangen.

Nun stellen sich also ein paar Fragen:

1: Welcher Motor? 
Von der Leistung sollte etwas im 30 lbs Bereich völlig ausreichend sein bzw. die kleinste Stufe schon reichen - man schiebt ja kein Boot.
Gibt es dort irgendwelche Modelle, die a) besonders leicht (auf den ersten Blick habe ich welche mit 15 kg Gewicht gesehen, gibts auch welche, die WESENTLICH leichter sind (ca. 10 kg)) und b) relativ sparsam im Verbrauch sind bzw. beides nach Möglichkeit sogar vereinen würden?

2: Befestigung? 
Habe die Befestigung des Motors an der Seite und von vorne bereits auf Fotos gesehen. 
Von vorne würde ich aber ausschließen, da natürlich nach vorne geangelt werden soll und ich auch keine Lust habe, mit den Beinen in den Propeller zu kommen.

Kommt also die Frage - an der Seite oder hinten (hinterm Rücken).
Aber wie befestigen?


Falls jemand Ideen oder eventuell sogar selbst so ein aufgetuntes Belly fährt, würde ich mich über sachdienliche Infos freuen!


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (28. März 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor ans Bellyboat bauen - Welcher und wie?*

Hallo

Wenn du was leichtest willst nehme mal einen accuschrauber hab da auch schon einiges getestet in der Richtung .Ich habe ein Ponton Boot aber warum soll das nicht auch da gehen. Einfach Accu raus und Kabel ran nur Plus und Minus nicht verwechseln  der dreht nicht falsch rum sondern geht nicht. Als Antriebs welle eine von der Bohrmaschiene die in ein Rohr setzenund unten die Schraube mit Welle ins Bohrfutter der Welle und dann ist das so ähnlich wie in Thailand mit den Booten

Grüße :q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. März 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor ans Bellyboat bauen - Welcher und wie?*

Naja, lange dürfte das der Akkuschrauber auch nicht mitmachen. Dann doch eher etwas in der Richtung Rhino Cobold, nicht wesentlich teurer und schwerer als ein Akkuschrauber (~70€ bei ~2,5kg). 
Min. 17Ah Akku nochmals 5,5kg, bisschen Anbaumaterial .... solltest du auf ~10kg Zuladung kommen, das dürfte machbar sein. 
Bei der Befestigung muss du kreativ sein. z.Bsp. ein Ponton für Batterie und Motor bauen (aus KG Rohr oder nem Schlauch von einem Reifen...) welches du hinters Belly schnallst.
Damit du dir's ungefähr vorstellen kannst was ich meine hier ne käufliche Variante:
http://www.amazon.com/BW-Sports-FP-1000-Power-Float/dp/B00AALID9E
http://www.powrtube.com/powrpac.htm

Ist im Prinzip auch nur ein eingenähter Schlauch und eine Kiste für die Batterie mit Motorhalter.


----------



## mlkzander (29. März 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor ans Bellyboat bauen - Welcher und wie?*

für halbbegabte basteler hier eine wirklich sehr gute lösung

ich bin selber schon damit gefahren und habe montagen ausgelegt

eine zeitlang wollte ich sowas unbedingt haben........

http://www.saarwaller.com/berichte/neues_design/bellyboot/bellyboot.htm


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor ans Bellyboat bauen - Welcher und wie?*

Erstmal danke für die Tipps!

Habe als Motor schon einen Minn Kota ins Auge gefasst - vom Gewicht lag dieser bei 5,5 kg (bei ungefähr 30 lbs). 
Denke, das der Rhino Cobold mit 17 lbs bei 2,5 kg Gewicht fürs Belly durchaus reicht.
(hatte mal nen Rhino mit 54 lbs für nen 3m GFK-Boot, der völlig ausreichte)


Bei der Montage stört es mich "gewaltig" das dieser vorne zwischen den Beinen montiert ist. Da fehlt mir zum Vertikalen einfach die Freiheit vor mir.

Vom Gewicht des Motors müsste es doch eigentlich auch möglich sein, die Querstange zu verlängern und links oder rechts an der Seite (neben dem Schlauch) den Motor zu befestigen. 
Sollte bei den 2,5 kg ja nicht dramatisch sein.

Oder bin ich da jetzt komplett auf dem Irrweg?


----------



## esox1000 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor ans Bellyboat bauen - Welcher und wie?*

@HAPE-1909 

in einem anderen Board (BA) bietet ein User einen E-Motor den er an einem Guideline Belly befestigt hatte, das wäre vielleicht was für dich.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvIPCczf2ko&feature=youtu.be

cu esox


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor ans Bellyboat bauen - Welcher und wie?*

Danke, sieht super aus.
Hab mir das Video aber jetzt 3x angesehen und steh völlig auf dem Schlauch, wie der Motor angebracht ist und wie gelenkt wird.
Scheint auch so, das am Motor irgendwas gebastelt wurde...

Hast du vielleicht nen Link zu dem anderen Forum? Gern auch per PN.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. März 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor ans Bellyboat bauen - Welcher und wie?*

Motor ist unterm Belly angebracht, gelenkt wird mit den Flossen.


----------



## rallewahn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Elektromotor ans Bellyboat bauen - Welcher und wie?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte das Thema hier nochmal neu anschubsen.

Die Idee mit dem Antrieb unterm Sitz funktioniert bestimmt gut. 

Hier wird die Idee jetzt bald kommerziell vermarktet:
http://floatplus.com/
Aber der Preis soll dann bei gesalzene 1250,- € liegen. 

Interssant finde ich mal bei den Standup Paddlern rüber zu schauen ;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGDT9kFbsUg
http://www.aquamarina.com/h-pd-87.html#modulesingleNews14
Da kostet der Spaß dann ca.600,- €

Die Idee in dem von Esox1000  genannten Video ist sicher die günstigste Variante. 
Ich denke das ist ein Rhino cobold umgebaut. Prima Idee den Antrieb fix auf einem "Brett" und an den Tragegurten des  Belly verzurrt. Bei Guidline oder Outcast ja möglich. Hat jemand da Erfahrung oder Idee wie genau man den Antrieb am besten auf so einem Brett fixiert ? Also Stange auf eine Art Sockel .... nur welchen und wo her bekommen ?


----------

